# Sometimes you just can't trust what you read



## kweinert (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm on a mailing list from the National Science Foundation. I got a couple of emails today that read:

Mosses Use Explosive Cannons to Spread Spores (Image 2)

only I didn't see "Mosses", I saw "Moses" and wondered a) how they knew that and b) why Moses needed to spread spores.

*sigh*

In my defense it's been a really, really long week.

Or maybe there isn't any defense for this sort of thing.

:dash2: 

Ken


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 13, 2012)

I read an inspirational poster the other day that said "Dont Do The Right Thing Just To Get Some Apple Sauce....."
That sort of makes sense, in a twisted kind of way I guess... But I wondered why they would go to all the trouble...
On second look, it said "To Get Some Applause".
So no, its not just you.


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 14, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Ah the Florida school system



Nice sign, but they should have had the english dept write it. They spelled controlled wrong and there is no need for thr hyphen in pick up...just sayin

Robert


----------



## Brink (Jul 14, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Ah the Florida school system





chippin-in said:


> Nice sign, but they should have had the english dept write it. They spelled controlled wrong and there is no need for thr hyphen in pick up...just sayin
> 
> Robert



Ah the NY school system.

I thought the sign was fine. Lol


----------

